# Some photos of my dog that I need to rehome



## ClaireLovesCritters (Jul 1, 2011)

I couldn't work out how to add photos to my previous post, if you want to see my dog for rehoming, the pictures I've added to my photo album on my profile.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-rescue-adoption/339452-need-help-rehoming-my-dog.html

Despite plenty of advice regarding rehoming this dog given by members on here, it appears he is now on Gumtree 

FREE DOG, HAS TO GO IMMMEDIATELY | Lambeth | Gumtree

Sorry mods, I know I'm discussing a locked thread & an external link, so will be bumping it up on Google, but I feel it's very important to find this dog a rescue or foster space with RBU as soon as possible.

Her attitude towards him absolutely sucks:



> Please somebody take it before I am forced to throw it out, its driven me to my wits end,


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2013)

For heavens sake, that advert is just horrible :frown2:

Poor, poor dog


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

seen this on fb,was shocked what i read.

Puppys do destroy things there puppys what did she expect??


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

The ad is gone now, i guess that means the dog has been passed on god knows who. Nice


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

The ad in its entirety, for those who didn't see it, really not nice at all :frown2:



> Basically I have a dog. But I can't keep him. All he does is bark and destroy things. He needs an active home, with lots of time and effort. He can't stand other animals, and isn't suitable for kids, however he is fine with everybody he meets. But because of his over friendliness and bouncy behavior and bad manners he could never be in a house with kids. Never shown any aggression to humans, but is very aggressive with other dogs and cats. He is very hyper and jumps up to much, this I can't handle...He does need training. Black and white. Short hair. Pointed ears. Medium size. Please somebody take it before I am forced to throw it out, its driven me to my wits end, and no charity will help because they don't take immediate owner surrenders its all waiting lists. And I will have it gone this week. I don't know what to do with this dog. I'm not really an animal person.


----------



## ruth9 (Mar 15, 2009)

Words fail me.....Poor dog


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

its making everyone sick its allover fb,poor thing is actually better off if she throws it out,i hate to imagine what its going through in her care.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

ClaireLovesCritters is hardly a good name for her is it?

Totally disgusted-especially with the last bit"I am not really an animal person".

Maureen


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2013)

tamakin said:


> The ad is gone now, i guess that means the dog has been passed on god knows who. Nice


Not necessarily, she may have had replies to the thread sent to her email & been alerted to the thread & took the advert down, he's all over Twitter too. If that's not the case, I hope he's found a home more deserving of him.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Don't know about her not being an "animal person" but it's pretty clear that she is not "human" either. 

I truly hope that she gets her come-uppance in time!

Finger's crossed the dog has been saved by someone with a kind heart.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

What a disgusting individual 

I really hope this poor dog is ok.


----------



## Bert74 (Dec 5, 2013)

Saw this on Twitter yesterday. It worried me when I saw the ad had been taken down. I only hope someone responsible answered her ad, because the alternative scenarios are too horrible to contemplate.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Lulus mum said:


> ClaireLovesCritters is hardly a good name for her is it?
> 
> Totally disgusted-especially with the last bit"I am not really an animal person".
> 
> Maureen


Clare Loves Herself more like. Let's just hope she never gets another. x


----------

